# Daemonic mounts and armour saves



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Do demonic mounts give the +1 armor save or not.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Unless mistaken, being mounted always gives at least a +1 to your AS, with a few exceptions to this rule (Juggernaught of Khorne, Cold Ones).


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

LukeValantine said:


> Do demonic mounts give the +1 armor save or not.


yes they do now as they act as regular mounts rather than monstrous mounts


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry to post again, but a more experienced gamer in my community says the +1 only applies to demonic mounts on cavalry bases.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> Sorry to post again, but a more experienced gamer in my community says the +1 only applies to demonic mounts on cavalry bases.


well, you can tell him he was wrong, and to check out P30 of the BRB. The armour save bonus is given to any cavalry models that consist of a rider and a mount, no mention of having to have a particular type of base. So weather its a cavalry base or a 40mm square base it has no impact on the rules.

The only time you don't get the bonus is when you're mounted on a monstrous mount, which uses very different rules. Demonic mounts (as far as I understand) are no longer monsters, so the bonus is given to them.

Hope that helps somewhat!


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

They do give the +1 aside from Juggs that give a +3.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Page 54 in the WoC book tells in bold text which of the WoC mounts that are considered Cavalry despite having diffrent base sizes. Short sum up, all but Manticores and Dragons counts:wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> Page 54 in the WoC book tells in bold text which of the WoC mounts that are considered Cavalry despite having diffrent base sizes. Short sum up, all but Manticores and Dragons counts:wink:


And Chariots =)


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> And Chariots =)


Bah! I knew I missed something:laugh:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

daemonic mounts count as cavelry so give +1 to armour saves


----------

